# American Tourists seized



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Two American tourists plus their Egyptian tour guide seized by Bedouins at St Catherine's monastery


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Now that was a mistake, not smart to kidnap Americans.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

IF that's true, this is going to have serious consecuences for the tourism industry. I hope for everyone's sake this story will have a happy ending.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Now that was a mistake, not smart to kidnap Americans.


Isn't that what we've got SEALS for?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just heard a report that 2 Italians in Suez were robbed of (if I heard right) 16000 euros


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> IF that's true, this is going to have serious consecuences for the tourism industry. I hope for everyone's sake this story will have a happy ending.


With what happened in Port Said and what's happening today with the death of a French tourist last week and the shootout in Sharm yesterday.
700 tourists held on the road from the airport in Luxor.

What hope is there for the failing tourist industry as already Egypt has been already taken off the books of many European travel agencies. Sorry the fact they are 2 Americans doesn't change matters.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Now that was a mistake, not smart to kidnap Americans.


So it would be smart to kidnap other nationalities???


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> So it would be smart to kidnap other nationalities???


Is it possible the US reaction may not be as "measured" as other nations


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it not the fault of Tantawi's as it is his military and police forces that are failing to keep control?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That was quick, apparently they were just freed.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

No doubt they fear the possibilities of US Drone attacks..... :sorry:


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I have no idea what the security forces are doing anymore. All I can hope is that it gets fixed soon. Certainly, Sinai I think is out of the question for traveling, if I want to go to the Red Sea I'd go to Hurghada, the roads getting there and the place itself should be safer. Sharm maybe by plane, otherwise no thanks, not until this situation is more under control.

It's really sad that this is becoming the case.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> With what happened in Port Said and what's happening today with the death of a French tourist last week and the shootout in Sharm yesterday.
> 700 tourists held on the road from the airport in Luxor.


What shootout in Sharm yesterday??


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Qsw said:


> I have no idea what the security forces are doing anymore. All I can hope is that it gets fixed soon. Certainly, Sinai I think is out of the question for traveling, if I want to go to the Red Sea I'd go to Hurghada, the roads getting there and the place itself should be safer. Sharm maybe by plane, otherwise no thanks, not until this situation is more under control.
> 
> It's really sad that this is becoming the case.


I already booked air and hotel for Sharm for the 16th. Crossing my fingers at this point. Already had our Cruise cancelled today because of this. Another big blow for the tourist industry here


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Widget said:


> What shootout in Sharm yesterday??


It was mentioned in masry al youm arabic .Thugs took over part of a tourist area and there was a gun battle with police.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> I already booked air and hotel for Sharm for the 16th. Crossing my fingers at this point. Already had our Cruise cancelled today because of this. Another big blow for the tourist industry here


:clap2: yay where are you staying?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Widget said:


> :clap2: yay where are you staying?


Well the first part of our trip I don't know yet, have to scramble to find a hotel. We were suppose to take that Celebration cruise out of Sharm for 7 days, but since it's cancelled, have to find another hotel to cover the 7 days. After that we are going to the Grand Azure.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Apparently both American females have now been freed.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> Apparently both American females have now been freed.


That's good news.

What I don't understand is why they are kidnapping people, only holding them for several hours, with obviously none of their demands met, and then just releasing them. What's the point??

Is this all just a "trial run" till they really "get serious"?? Very bizarre


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It may be a case of Look what we can do if we put our mind to it.. They perhaps just want to scare.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

(AP) CAIRO - Their kidnappers gave them tea and dried fruit, and talked about religion and tribal rights. The California women were allowed to bring their Egyptian tour guide with them. *One even put out his cigarette in the car when a hostage said the smoke was bothering her.*

The women abducted for several hours Friday by armed Bedouin tribesmen in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula hesitated to call the men "captors," saying that the kidnappers were kind, polite and hospitable.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57371631/u.s-women-call-egypt-captors-kind/


When I saw the picture of these dear ladies and then read the story, I burst out laughing when I read the smoking part. SEE Some Egyptians ARE polite ROFL


----------



## crewmeal (Aug 9, 2011)

Sinai Peninsula kidnapping: American tourists praise kidnappers after their release in Egypt | Mail Online

Now the Daily Mail have their take on it. Some interesting reader comments (if they are to believed)


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

thankfully the best possible outcome occurred and nothing tragic. :clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> (AP) CAIRO - Their kidnappers gave them tea and dried fruit, and talked about religion and tribal rights. The California women were allowed to bring their Egyptian tour guide with them. *One even put out his cigarette in the car when a hostage said the smoke was bothering her.*
> 
> The women abducted for several hours Friday by armed Bedouin tribesmen in Egypt's Sinai Peninsula hesitated to call the men "captors," saying that the kidnappers were kind, polite and hospitable.
> 
> ...


When I read their "statement" I was 

They tried to make it sound like it was "fun" and like it was a PLANNED part of their holiday that they actually enjoyed! WTF 

But then when I read that they got a "Free special tour" for a whole week to "compensate" the incident they encountered...........I just started wondering what kinda idiot that told them to try and make it sound like "fun"! _Come to Egypt and try the brand new holiday program! Be a hostage and get a free week_! Now that definitely would bring more people to the country


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Kidnapped at St, Catherines...... Maybe they wanted to make a "Mission" statement?

Or probably high on hasheesh and thought these ladies would like to try some.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> When I read their "statement" I was
> 
> They tried to make it sound like it was "fun" and like it was a PLANNED part of their holiday that they actually enjoyed! WTF
> 
> But then when I read that they got a "Free special tour" for a whole week to "compensate" the incident they encountered...........I just started wondering what kinda idiot that told them to try and make it sound like "fun"! _Come to Egypt and try the brand new holiday program! Be a hostage and get a free week_! Now that definitely would bring more people to the country


If the crime in itself wasn't so horrific, I could almost imagine this being scripted for a new comedy release.

"Hostage 1" as she glances towards the fire," honey, I don't drink coffee, do you perhaps a little Earl Grey?"


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> If the crime in itself wasn't so horrific, I could almost imagine this being scripted for a new comedy release.
> 
> "Hostage 1" as she glances towards the fire," honey, I don't drink coffee, do you perhaps a little Earl Grey?"


Or a taxi/microbus driver training video because, hey, if a gun-toting, kidnapping Bedoin can be considerate of a lady's wishes and toss that cigarette out the window, so can they.

The possibilities are endless.......


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Or a taxi/microbus driver training video because, hey, if a gun-toting, kidnapping Bedoin can be considerate of a lady's wishes and toss that cigarette out the window, so can they.
> 
> The possibilities are endless.......


ROFL!!! Thanks...I needed that today hahahaha


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Despite my stance on smoking I think the last thing on my mind would be my kidnapper smoking but it is good to see the Egyptian tourist board trying to make a positive out of a negative you just have to love them


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> When I read their "statement" I was
> 
> They tried to make it sound like it was "fun" and like it was a PLANNED part of their holiday that they actually enjoyed! WTF
> 
> But then when I read that they got a "Free special tour" for a whole week to "compensate" the incident they encountered...........I just started wondering what kinda idiot that told them to try and make it sound like "fun"! _Come to Egypt and try the brand new holiday program! Be a hostage and get a free week_! Now that definitely would bring more people to the country




Please god no... we will have Ant and Dec out here making it into a programme


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please god no... we will have Ant and Dec out here making it into a programme


Or Jerry Springer. 

On stage: Six masked Bedouins, of course armed with AK47s or it wouldn't be believable.

The Accuser: A sweet little old lady, from a darkened room off stage, her identity hidden, or it wouldn't be believable. 

Jerry Springer: "Which one of these men refused to throw out their cigarette? We have the evidence, a cigarette butt, confiscated from the get-away vehicle. The DNA evidence when we return from this commercial break."

Okay, okay. I'm stopping myself. Really, I am.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

You're killing me expat....LOOOOOL


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> You're killing me expat....LOOOOOL


Oh, please don't die. There are a few things in life I never want to do.

Never end up in a jail cell. 

Never end up on a Jerry Springer episode.

Wouldn't want to be a Springer Girl or end up in jail for killing you with my keyboard.

Although I have often wondered what Jerry Springer in Egypt would look like. More interesting than the afternoon soaps, I'm sure.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Oh, please don't die. There are a few things in life I never want to do.
> 
> Never end up in a jail cell.
> 
> ...


hehehe Can you imagine a "Who's your daddy show" here...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> hehehe Can you imagine a "Who's your daddy show" here...


"Which Three of You are Married to My Husband"

Please, don't encourage me.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Please god no... we will have Ant and Dec out here making it into a programme


or "Pimp my ride...on camel back"


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> or "Pimp my ride...on camel back"


I don't think I have laughed this much in a long time!!! THank you Thank you Ladies!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I don't think I have laughed this much in a long time!!! THank you Thank you Ladies!!


aya hetma


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> I don't think I have laughed this much in a long time!!! THank you Thank you Ladies!!


Afwan!


----------

